# Are guys that own cats effeminate?



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

I've had a cat for about 14 years, she's the love of my life and constant companion. She has separation anxiety when I leave the house and she follows me outside if she can. Is it strange for a guy to be so close to an adorable little kittycat?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

:yes your testosterone is low


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

blue2 said:


> :yes your testosterone is low


My beard grows down to my knees in a week if I don't shave, I some how doubt it's hormonal. Lol


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I think plenty of guys choose cats as pets, it makes sense from a practical standpoint, they're so low maintenance


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

nooo well, I don't know (or care) if it seems effeminate because that doesn't bother me anyway, but it's really cute when guys have cats. 

Not that dogs and certain other animals can't be cute on their own, but it's like somehow the cuteness of both the guy and the cat are amplified by each being in the others presence. :3

I'll refrain from posting cute guys with cat gifs/images all over your thread though. You're welcome.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Kitties are cool.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No. Loving animals usually just shows you are a good person, no matter the animal. I have a cat too btw. Found her covered in wounds, in a ditch, in the middle of nowhere, when he was a few weeks old. He lost the tail because something severed it from the body, but he made it. He is full of life and spoiled, about a year later.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't think it says anything about the person at all. Cats can be pretty great pets and they are a lot easier to live with than dogs are given they are more independent and don't have the same exercise requirements.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

I would question a man's sexuality if he had one of those pathetic good-for-nothing little yapping dogs.

Cats are introverts. Plus it can survive on its own. I like that animal.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

WTFnooooo said:


> I would question a man's sexuality if he had one of those pathetic good-for-nothing little yapping dogs.
> 
> Cats are introverts. Plus it can survive on its own. I like that animal.


Oh god, little dogs drive me up the wall. I can't even be in a room with them without my rage rising.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

WTFnooooo said:


> I would question a man's sexuality if he had one of those pathetic good-for-nothing little yapping dogs.
> 
> Cats are introverts. Plus it can survive on its own. I like that animal.


So you would question a man's sexual preference based on whether or not they have a type of pet that you like? Not cool, man.

I would certainly not question anybody's sexuality based on the type of pet they had. I think it's rather cute when a guy has a cat, which is an animal that is generally more associated with femininity by society. It gives the impression that he isn't stereotypical and doesn't care what society thinks.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No. I own a cat and the only person more manlier than me is the Dos Equis gentleman.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Toxoplasma is a fascinating parasite.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17435678 and http://schizophreniabulletin.oxfordjournals.org/content/33/3/757.full It suggests that infection with it might actually raise testosterone  - so in fact, having a cat might make you less effeminate.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

crimeclub said:


> I think plenty of guys choose cats as pets, it makes sense from a practical standpoint, they're so low maintenance


you get cat people...or dog people. despite my avatar I probably am a bit more dog person than cat person.

hey. ..I think I would prefer a low maintenance woman though ! . if they exist. ! LOL


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Having a love of animals doesn't make you anything but an awesome person.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Hell no. Cats are miniature hunters. They're the manliest animal that you can have around without risk of getting your head bitten off by them. Plus they're overall more independent than dogs, which I like. I mean, I like dogs, but at the end of the day I'm more a cat guy.


----------



## the crucified monkey (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm a guy and have 2 kitty cats, and built a drag racing camaro, and fight in amateur mma, and compete in powerlifting.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I've had a cat before and he was a pretty chill cat, but if I was looking for something that size I'd get a small dog instead. I have a dog now, but he's a giant compared to a cat.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My brother has a cat. I personally don't like their independence.

For RREOOOW! ffth ffth


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

From an objective point of view there's nothing effeminate about owning a cat. Not that I think being effeminate is a bad thing. I have both a cat and a dog.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> you get cat people...or dog people. despite my avatar I probably am a bit more dog person than cat person.
> 
> hey. ..I think I would prefer a low maintenance woman though ! . if they exist. ! LOL


low maintenance woman


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> My brother has a cat. I personally don't like their independence.
> 
> For RREOOOW! ffth ffth


Male cats don't give a flying f**k, they're too cool. Female cats tend to be clingy and needy. I guess cats are just like people.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Are girls who own dogs more masculine? Who cares! I love my dog and cat so much. I miss them so much when I'm at uni


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

social worker said:


> Male cats don't give a flying f**k, they're too cool. Female cats tend to be clingy and needy. I guess cats are just like people.


My stepcat is a male cat, looks like Garfield, and his name is George.

He's mean. If he hisses, I hiss right back at him. Otherwise, I stay away from him.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a cat and I'm manly....giggle


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

I would give anything for a cat but I'm extremely allergic. Grew up with a cat at my parent's home and it was hell for years. And it's hell visiting. :-(.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've had cats before. They really are quite affectionate and loyal despite their reputation. 

I like cats but would prefer a dog but I don't have a fenced-in yard that is required to own a dog in my area, otherwise I'd get a dog.

Like someone said, cats are low maintenance and can basically take care of themselves.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> My stepcat is a male cat, looks like Garfield, and his name is George.
> 
> He's mean. If he hisses, I hiss right back at him. Otherwise, I stay away from him.


_Stepcat???_ :con


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

eveningbat said:


> low maintenance woman


Don't exist. :no


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


> I have a cat and I'm manly....giggle


Men with cats are hawt! :mushy


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

I think it shows that a man has a sensitive side that he's not afraid to show when he's close/loving to his cat. I personally find this a very attractive quality. I am a self confessed crazy cat lady though, so who knows...I may just be attracted to his cat.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Cletis said:


>


:haha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cletis said:


> _Stepcat???_ :con


Yes! He's my stepmom's cat. :lol

Step-cat! :lol


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Yes! He's my stepmom's cat. :lol
> 
> Step-cat! :lol


I see... LOL


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

A guy with a cat becomes instantly cool in my book.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

layitontheline said:


> A guy with a cat becomes instantly cool in my book.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't think it's anything unusual at all. That man must have tough skin to withstand the claws of all those kitties, lol.


----------

